# Who makes a good torque wrench



## samstu (Jul 19, 2020)

My trusty Craftsman 1/2 torque wrench has bit the dust after 25 years.  The lenses are fogged and the handle now slips and it's the handle which controls which line of torque values is visible.  So I need a replacement.  Sure, I have one of those digital 1/2 adapter gizmos which works fine, but it's not as simple as my old craftsman.  So I want a nice mid-range torque wrench to replace my Craftsman but all I see online looks like junk.  I work on old stuff like trucks and tractors, so I don't need perfect accuracy.  Any recommendations?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 19, 2020)

KD Tools, Snap-on for good ones.  My Harbor Freight 1/2 drive seems to work OK also but I would not guarantee the calibration, had it for a number of years.


----------



## mikey (Jul 19, 2020)

Precision Instruments and Sturtevant Richmont are the two best torque wrench makers in the US, I think. Precision Instruments makes them for Snap On and I don't know who else. S-R is often found in assembly lines for major manufacturers. I have multiple wrenches from both makers and they are accurate, reliable and repeatable ... at least I think so. I only have one of those digital torque checker things but it seemed to read accurately when I checked it against a freshly calibrated torque wrench so I use it. 

Best prices for both PI and SR wrenches is on ebay. If I could pick one type, I would get the split beam wrenches. They are rated to be within 4% of dead on anywhere above 20% of their range and I've found them to be more accurate than that.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 19, 2020)

I have both Snap On and Matco torque wrenches.
they were not cheap to buy, but they have served for 30 years each


----------



## benmychree (Jul 19, 2020)

My go to favorite is a Central Tool, #6353 1/2" "click stop"; set it for the torque desired, and it gives a loud click noise when the setting is reached.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 19, 2020)

I have Snap On 3/8" and 1/2". Had them nearly 20 years now. I had my Snap On rep check them a couple of years ago and they were still within spec. They were not cheap but quality tools aren't.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a 3/8” Williams and 1/2” Williams and 3/4” Snap On torque meter. I really like the Williams, but they are out dated.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## westerner (Jul 19, 2020)

Most torque specs call out a range. Many books list an exact number, but the engineers recognize the difficulty in achieving that. I would consider repeatability a greater asset than actual accuracy. Good precision tools are not cheap.


----------



## lordbeezer (Jul 20, 2020)

1/4” 3/8” 1/2”Snap on have been in spec every time checked. Not cheap but are good tools


----------



## projectnut (Jul 20, 2020)

Snap On offers torque wrenches with an accuracy range of either 2% or 4%.  Naturally the greater the accuracy the higher the price.  I have  a couple TQ series (4% accuracy range) 1/2" flex head models and a 3/8" flex head model.  The 1/2 models run around $400.00 today and the 3/8" models are in the $370.00 range.  Snap On currently offers several dozen different torque wrenches.  Depending on the style, model, accuracy level, and size they range from around $200.00 to well over $1,500.00


----------



## samstu (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all the helpful information.  I read that CDI makes the snap-on, and wright (local ohio company) torque wrenches.  I also understand that  precision instruments formerly made snap-on.  The wright and snappy 1/2 torque wrenches are in 300-400 dollar range.  

But the big surprise is the precision instruments is only $145 new on Amazon and usa made....I'd never heard of them until this thread.  Better deal than a used ebay torque wrench.  Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## talvare (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a Craftsman 1/2" drive torque wrench that I've had for about 45 years and it's been a good tool. My favorite is my Proto, this one:






						PROTO TOOLS J6014CXCERT TW 1/2DR 50-250 FT-LB CERT - Hand Tool Sets - Amazon.com
					

PROTO TOOLS J6014CXCERT TW 1/2DR 50-250 FT-LB CERT - Hand Tool Sets - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com
				




You can get the same wrench without the certification documents for about $50 less.

Ted


----------



## royesses (Jul 20, 2020)

CDI. Owned by Snap-On. They are exactly the same as Snap-On except for the ratchet tooth count. CDI uses a 36 tooth ratchet while Snap-On uses a dual 80. Beautiful workmanship and smooth operating. Sold by Amazon and many others.

Roy


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 20, 2020)

Check your local pawn shop for good deals on quality torque wrenches.


----------

